# My daughthers Party



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL- Love it!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh that is so cute...bet the kids loved it!!

Muf


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I love it... you have to give us the link or the recipe.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

We dont have the link or recipe. She was just looking at cakes online and found it so we took it to a local cake shop (Sweet Stuff in New Albany In.) that makes all her cakes. They seen it and went crazy because they never have request for cakes like that. I think they did a great job.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Rob, they did a great job on the cake. Did your daughter think this one was creepy enough? Hope the party went off without a hitch. Oh yeah, did it taste as good as it looked?


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW! thats one outstanding cake! Hope she had a great birthday


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats got to be the creppyiest cake I have ever seen. AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Laura8825 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tricky cakes


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Your daughter wanted THAT cake? haha She is a little halloween trooper isnt she? lol


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey bill, yea I think they did an amazing job. They brought the cake out and she about had a heartattack. We told her that it cost to much and she didnt know she was getting it. 

MsMeeple, she loves Halloween as much as I do. A little girl told her she was going to be a fairy and she got real serious and said, you better be a dead fairy if your coming to my party.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

What a great little Haunter you have there! And she has excellent taste in decorated cakes.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I love that cake! Your daughter looks too cute!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! That cake 100% rocks.


----------



## andisnw (Nov 30, 2009)

Cake looks great. Head doesn't turn does it?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Ummmm, I'll take a piece of the green oozy snot, please! (love corner pieces)


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the cake, thanks for posting


----------

